# KA24E vs VG60



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

I am debating to upgrade from the KA24E to the VG60, but is it worth it? If so, what all components will I need to purchase?

The main reason for the upgrade is that I want more HP and Torque to get up and go from idle and at cruising speeds. I also plan to toss on some 35" BFGoodrich tires..and the four cylinder may not be adequate for such. Of course this is after a 3" suspension lift, off road fender replacement, and possible 3" body lift.

I am looking to spend no more than about $7,000 on the project.
If you have questions please let me know.

Perfect Fit Engine Assembly


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

well, I'm guessing you meant the VG30. you would need the engine, tranny, t/case, wiring harness and computer. depending on what year your truck is and axles. if you already have the HG axle code then you would need to just get the R200 front diff. if you have the C200 rear axle you would need to get the H233B axle. 

7K is a lot cash to throw at just an engine upgrade. keeping the same gear ratio w/ 35s would stress out even a v6. IMO, I would put a SAS in you truck for the 35s w/ 5.38 gears. 3" SL + 3" BL 35s would still rub, trimming would definitely be needed.

check out these websites....

Nissan4Wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts
www.nissanoffroad.net
Nissan Parts, Nissan Truck Parts, Nissan Suspension Kits, 4x4 Parts | 4x4parts.com
RONIN Wheelers
Nissan Trail Riders .com

lots of excellent info on all of those sites for upgrades.
good luck and do your research before dropping down you dough on something.


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

First thanks for your reply,

In other words, you do not recommend spending the $7,000 on a new engine, transfer case, transmission, computer, and wiring harness? Not to mention the axles, differentials, and misc parts that would need replaced on a 250,000 mile vehicle.

Do you recommend to purchase a newer Frontier with the 7grand instead? I am mainly concerned with something that will have more power and the ability to handle larger tires. 

And what is an SAS? I am mechanically limited here..sorry. As far as it goes with installing the parts, no problem as I am good with seeing how things work and plenty of manuals. Or I can just pay a local $900 to install all the parts...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

You say its going to be for an off-road toy, you could put ALOT of upgrades of this truck for 7000$. Are the 35s totally necessary?


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

I could settle for the smaller 33"s with some aggressive tread...if needed.

But mainly is the VG30 any more powerful vs the KA24E?

Or should I keep my current KA24E and spend a good $2,000+ rebuilding it for performance? I will be having a local mechanic do this at $20 /hour.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

The VG30 is more powerful, and heavier, again if you were to have the KA rebuilt, and upgraded, it would be more than adequate, 33s with a light rim would help lots too. Lightening your truck up any way possible makes a huge difference too. IMO bang for the buck is always the way to go.


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

Hmm...
Wrecked Camaro - $500 (donor parts)
Rebuilt LT1 - $1500
??Transmission?? Rebuilt - $1000
??Transfer Case?? Rebuilt - $1000
??Axles?? - $500 (junkyard)

Bang for buck like that? I have been debating an LT1 / LS1 swap for some time...can the truck handle it?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I've seen a couple of HBs with small v-8s in them, but also know that there is ALOT of work to do it, fenders need to be cut, suspension change, axles etc. I WOULD LOVE to have a 302 in mine!!! LOL


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You only gain about 15-20HP upgrading to the VG30E. You'd save a lot of work by just making upgrades to the KA24E.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

SAS is solid axle swap for the front axle.

you can purchase a newly rebuilt KA for around 1200 and just drop it in. I would suggest getting gears, you would be pleasantly surprised at the power gain by doing that. 33s will fit with no problem with a 3/3 SL/BL lift. I would suggest getting 4.9 gears from a xterra.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do i have to state the obvious..

7 k or less(way less) you could buy that truck with a v6 in it...


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

No, that is not obvious!
Let me state the obvious...
Another Hardbody
*vehicle with 100,000 miles
Fixed Hardbody
*Done 100% how I want it
*Almost new truck


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

2 minutes of looking and i found these...




TRUCK 1993 NISSAN PICK-UP

1993 Nissan SE 4 X 4 King Cab Truck


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

Both of the vehicles where at 175,000+ plus.
Lets say with 7$ in current hardbody its got near 0?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have half a million miles on my nissan engine and there are numerous others how do as well..

you are worrying about mileage..so buy three nissan trucks with that amount of money...


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

Okay this conversation is getting off topic here...
So to stick with the KA24E what parts do I need?

Lets go with the knowledge that I have $7000 for the entire vehicle...but if I can do it for less then lets do it!

My goal
Replacing the engine, transmission, transfer case, suspension, and misc parts.
In process of estimating the engine rebuild - $2000
Transfer Case (Autozone) - $700
Transmission Clutches - $300
Fuel Injectors - $300
Alternator? - $150
Vacuum System?
Ignition System?
Distributor? - $300

If I do the above what else is needed?
So far I am quoting myself around $3750
So I imagine for about $5500 I can do the entire truck right.
Make it brand new and last for at least another 300,000!

Oh..did I mention the truck is sitting at my work? After it sitting for eight hours I went to go home...dang thing does not fire! Now I have to get our Excursion to tow it home. Will be checking fuel, spark, and timing soon...


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i got a question, what kind of offroading are you planning on? crawlin, mudding, prerunning? thats very important for how its going to be built.
i'm looking at your list too and i have a couple thoughts;
i don't think a $700 t-case is going to be much better than what you have,
spend 350, 50 more and get a good centerforce clutch,
and $2000 might be a little low if you want power upgrades.
If you want 35s most guys highly recommend the sas using a wagoneer axle. Calmini has a kit, it requires welding though. 
Nismo has a cam that should boost power a little Nismoparts.com - Your #1 Source for OEM Parts and Accessories
Last of all, just in my opinion, body lifts are last resort.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ERT-Jeffrey said:


> But mainly is the VG30 any more powerful vs the KA24E?
> 
> Or should I keep my current KA24E and spend a good $2,000+ rebuilding it for performance? I will be having a local mechanic do this at $20 /hour.


Get the KA rebuilt with forged pistons and add a turbo-charger kit; now you can get some serious horsepower.


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like alot of work....I will be talking to my mechanic tomorrow regarding the upgrades. Keep you posted.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Yea ka24de with forged pistons and boost will net you 400hp easily with pump gas, a lot of boost and a good way to tune. I love my bigger tires, i really wanted them after the added power made it feel so short legged. A smaller turbo would be better for offroading, bigger one is better for high rpm power. Ive cleaned up a lot of my wiring and gotten a better intake setup. I have about 200-220hp right now, with an intercooler i could be hitting 300 with the stock bottom end and 9.5:1 compression. The truck motors have lower compression which is good for the turdbo. I get about 25-30mpg on the freeway so not much is lost on efficiency.


----------



## Erics_Daily (Feb 18, 2006)

Given your budget/goals, you'd be crazy not to put a turbo on there. The KA24s are a commodity to the 240 guys who want to turbo and make power.


----------

